# a lavorare!



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2016)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/p...-telefonata-olgettine-iene-barbara-124668.htm




su di lui non c'è altro da aggiungere a quello che è già stato detto ...a parte il tono incredibilmente sottomesso


----------

